# utilisateur référencé



## hannya (13 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

détail de la config :
4 imac avec carte aiport extrem tiger
1 mac mini carte airport extrem panther
1 borne air port extrem avec livebox en ethernet
le mini mac fait office de pseudo serveur (juste partage de fichiers) pas de prolème pour le partage de connec internet ni pour accéder au dossier partagé qui se trouve dans le dossier public du mac mini pour l'instant les autres mac se connectent en invité .

MA QUESTION est la suivante comment dois-je faire pour que les autres mac se connectent en tant qu'utilisateur référencé comment définir une liste d'utilisateurs avec pass pour se connecter à ce mac ?
j'ai cherché vers le trousseau et un peu partout mais je ne trouve pas ou je peux faire ça et comment.
Merci par avance pour votre aide.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2005)

Sans OSX Server il te faut créer les comptes des autres macs/utilisateurs sur le mini, via les prefs systèmes.


----------



## hannya (13 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sans OSX Server il te faut créer les comptes des autres macs/utilisateurs sur le mini, via les prefs systèmes.



Merci pour ta réponse effectivement c'est encore le truc tout con et moi j'ai cherché un truc super compliqué c'est ça d'avoir des pcs à la maison on ne sait plus ce que veux dire simple, je vais finir par m'acheter un mac pour chez moi si ça continue comme ça.


----------



## -greg- (13 Septembre 2005)

hannya a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> détail de la config :
> 4 imac avec carte aiport extrem tiger
> ...




tu peux trouver ca *ici*


----------

